# changing background music of video files



## R2K (Sep 25, 2008)

Can anybody over here suggest a software which can manipulate the background audio with the audio files like mp3....basically i want to edit background music of mpeg files recorded from camcoders.......


----------



## mod-the-pc (Sep 26, 2008)

TMPGEnc can multiplex audio video streams. I've used it to add background music to the videos that I've shot.


----------



## digitalage (Sep 27, 2008)

try using adobe premier pro...
that seperates video from audio and will be perfect for ur task.


----------



## jatt (Sep 27, 2008)

you can also use full version of pinnacle studio for video editing


----------



## sarincv (Sep 28, 2008)

ulead video studio

proshow gold is also gd...


----------



## R2K (Sep 28, 2008)

thanks a lot friends ............I will try all those softwares


----------



## moshel (Sep 28, 2008)

you could try Windows Movie Maker.....

comes with XP (dont knw abt vista). you could give it a try but if you want something more detailed go for the softwares suggested by others in this thread.


----------

